# Kann ich eine Fritz!box mit einer UAE Dose verbinden?



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute,

habe mal eine Frage, und zwar würde ich gerne künftig auf DSL umsteigen. Nun weiß ich, dass man ja idR eine TAE Dose hat, wenn man DSL beziehen möchte. Diese verbindet man dann mit einem TAE kabel mit der Fritz!box. Bei mir in der Wohnung ist aber eine UAE Dose (LAN Dose) eingebaut. Kann ich diese dann einfach mit nem LAN Kabel an die Fritz!Box anschließen und ich habe dann Internet oder muss noch etwas zusätzlich gemacht werden?  Bin leider kein Experte in diesem Gebiet. 

VG


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2020)

Du musst auf jeden Fall in den DSL-Anschluss der FritzBox. Deine UAE Dose hat ja kein Ethernet, das ist nur mechanisch identisch. Von der Belegung bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ein Patch-Kabel auf den passenden Pins landet, kann man mit Google aber sicher herausfinden.
Edit: Alles was ich so finden kann reicht die Pinne 4 und 5 direkt durch zu leiten (wenn denn auf deiner Dose "normal" Telefon aufgelegt ist). Also Patchkabel und los geht's.


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2020)

In Neubauten werden häufig garkeine TAE mehr verbaut, sondern nur noch Netzwerkdosen. Diese kannst du mit einem üblichen LAN mit dem DSL Anschluss der Fritzbox verbinden. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Netzwerkdose auf der anderen Seite entsprechend gespeist wird und sich das DSL Signal auf Ader 4 und 5, dass sind die beiden mittleren, befindet.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht. Ob da Telefon aufgelegt ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Da habe ich keine Infos vom Elektriker erhalten, der die Dose eingebaut hat. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus.


robbe schrieb:


> In Neubauten werden häufig garkeine TAE mehr verbaut, sondern nur noch Netzwerkdosen. Diese kannst du mit einem üblichen LAN mit dem DSL Anschluss der Fritzbox verbinden. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Netzwerkdose auf der anderen Seite entsprechend gespeist wird und sich das DSL Signal auf Ader 4 und 5, dass sind die beiden mittleren, befindet.


Okay, danke für die Info. In diesem Fall ist es auch so, dass die Eigentümerin kurz vor meinem Einzug die Wohnung sarniert hat und auch die Elektronik erneuert hat, daher kam dann auch die Netzwerkdose zum Einsatz. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Signal dann auf den Adern 4 und 5 liegt. Ich habe jetzt aber nicht vor die Dose aufzuschrauben und nachzugucken. Macht das nicht wahrscheinlich sogar der Techniker, der vorbeikommen müsste, wenn ich den Vertrag abschließe?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2020)

Je nach dem wie fit du dich damit fühlst kannst du ja einfach mal aufschrauben und nachsehen. 
Edit: Ok parallel schreibst du du willst nichts aufschrauben. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei dem Hinweis: Auf welche Pins überhaupt was angelegt ist sieht man oft schon wenn die Blende ab ist ohne dass die ganze Dose raus muss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Die normalen UAE-Dosen können natürlich für DSL und auch für FastEthernet genutzt werden.
Gigabit wird darüber wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.

Es reicht, die Schraube rauszudrehen, dann sieht man, wie die angeschlossen ist.
Zudem: Meines Wissens ist der Netzabschluss die 1. TAE mit passivem Prüfabschluss. Diese würde ich suchen, denn an die UAE kann alles angeschlossen sein (oft auch ISDN, also der S0-Bus).


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

So sieht das aus. Ich weiß nicht, ob euch das schon weiterhilft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Das sieht aber nicht nach der typischen UAE aus, wie sie oft für ISDN genutzt wurde.
Da musst du weiter aufschrauben.
Weißt du denn, wo das Kabel hingeht?
Man muss nämlich auch wissen, was da aufgelegt ist, wie gesagt, das kann Ethernet, ISDN, analoges Telefon (hier unüblich) oder auch DSL (auch eher unüblich) sein.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Weiterschrauben würde ich ungerne, weil dann müsste ich die komplette Blende abnehmen, die auch noch weitere Steckdosen abblendet. Soweit ich weiß, ist das Kabel bisher noch nirgends wo angeschlossen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Dann hilft es dir auch nichts, es sei denn, du weißt, wo es hinführt.
Dann müsste man aber immer noch die eigentliche Telefonleitung suchen.
Sofern es einen Anschluss gibt wird es irgendwo einen APL geben, das ist meist ein EVz.
Wann wurde das Haus denn gebaut?


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Der APL müsste iwo im Keller sein. Ich denke das Kabel wird auch erst damit verbunden, wenn ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Wann das Haus gebaut wurde, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, ist aufjedenfall schon älter.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Dann suche den APL und verfolge die Leitungen dorthin.
Es gibt verschiedene Typen von EVz: https://duckduckgo.com/?t=palemoon&q=apl+telekom&iax=images&ia=images
Zeige Bilder von den Kästen die du siehst, ich kann das dann zuordnen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Die habe ich jetzt so gefunden. Unten im Keller ist noch der APL von Kabel Deutschland, aber der ist ja uninteressant.
Draußen an der Hauswand hing auch mal bis vor einiger Zeit ein Coaxial Kabel, was glaub ich mit meiner Dose verbunden ist. Aus optischen Gründen wollte aber die Eigentümerin, dass der Elektriker das erstmal versteckt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Das Teil mit der Aufschrift POST ist der gesuchte Kasten. Wo gehen die Kabel von dem hin?
Das Kabel in dem Metallrohr wird das Erdkabel zum KVz sein, das musst du nicht verfolgen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, vermutlich zu der Wohnung unter mir (Mittelgeschoss), weil die haben DSL. Die unterste Wohnung hat Kabel Deutschland. Und ich wohn im Dachgeschoss, also drei Wohnungen insgesamt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Trotzdem musst du schauen, wo die Kabel hingehen. Diese Arbeit kann dir keiner abnehmen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke, ich werde damit abwarten bis ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe und dann soll sich ein Techniker damit auseinandersetzen. Weil ich bin Laie und es ist nicht meine Aufgabe den Kabelverlauf herauszufinden. Fakt ist, dass es ein noch ein orangenes Coaxial Kabel gibt und das soll dann wahrscheinlich mit dem APL verbunden werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Das Koaxialkabel wird garantiert nicht mit dem APL verbunden sein.
Das wird mit dem HÜP für Kabel-TV verbunden sein oder mit einer Yagi-Antenne oder Parabolantenne (Sat-Schüssel).


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Sry my Bad, ich hab ein Cat7 Kabel gemeint.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Man sieht da aber kein orangenes Kabel, was in den APL geht.
Entweder ist irgendwo noch ein Kasten oder dieses Kabel geht woanders hin.
Du wirst nicht um die Sucherei rumkommen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Nein, das Kabel ist noch nicht verbunden bzw. wie gesagt, es wurde versteckt. Es hing ne zeitlang neben dem APL raus, war deutlich zu sehen. Aber es soll erst bei Vertragsabschluss angeschlossen werden meinte der Elektriker, weil er selber macht das nicht, sondern ein Techniker.


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2020)

Das kannst du davon ausgehen, dass dieses Kabel an eine der beiden Buchsen deiner Netzwerkdose endet. Muss dann bloß mit den Adern 4 und 5 am APL angeschlossen werden und schon sollte die Sache laufen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Das kannst du davon ausgehen, dass dieses Kabel an eine der beiden Buchsen deiner Netzwerkdose endet. Muss dann bloß mit den Adern 4 und 5 am APL angeschlossen werden und schon sollte die Sache laufen.


Ja ich denke auch, dass es das ist. Aber kannst du denn was zu dem Bild wegen der Dose sagen, was ich oben gepostet habe. Weil eine UAE Dose ist das schon, habs nochmal gegoogelt. Wollte nur wegen der Kabel nochmal ne Meinung wissen.


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2020)

Das ist definitiv eine Netzwerkdose.  Kann man zwar auch als UAE Dose bezeichnen, unter UAE versteht man aber meistens eher solche ISDN Billigdosen, ohne Schirmung und Schraub- statt LSA Klemmen.  Spielt aber auch keine wirklich Rolle.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Wie gesagt, bin jetzt kein Experte, aber bei dem was ich so gegoogelt habe, kommt eig immer raus, das UAE Dose = Netzwerkdose ist. ^^ Aber mir ist es völlig gleich, solange es iwie läuft.


robbe schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv eine Netzwerkdose.  Kann man zwar auch als UAE Dose bezeichnen, unter UAE versteht man aber meistens eher solche ISDN Billigdosen, ohne Schirmung und Schraub- statt LSA Klemmen.  Spielt aber auch keine wirklich Rolle.


Ist denn dann eine TAE Dose eig besser?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2020)

Es ist im allgemeinen schon TAE<UAE<Catx Netzwerkdose. Wobei eine wirklich klassische UAE Dose in der Signalqualität einer TAE Dose kaum was vorraus hat.


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2020)

UAE steht für UniversalAnschlussEinheit. Heißt man kann sie sowohl für ISDN als auch für Netzwerk verwenden. Meistens sind Dosen die unter UAE vertrieben werden jedoch eher minderwertig was die Abschirmung betrifft. Das was du da hast, sieht schon nach einer richtigen Netzwerkdose aus.
TAE ist ja die klassische Telefondose und wird in Neubauten und bei Neuverdrahtungen heute oftmals nicht mehr verbaut, weil eine Netzwerkdose einfach universeller einsetzbar ist. Zudem hast du den Vorteil, dass die Kombination aus CAT7 Kabel und Netzwerkdose deutlich wertiger ist, als Klingeldraht und TAE Dose, was für weniger Signalverluste sorgt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

Klar, nur ist das eigentlich nicht im Sinne der Telekom, denn meines Wissens (zumindest früher war das so) ist die erste TAE der Netzabschluss und vorher hat man eigentlich nichts rumzudoktern.
Interessiert zwar meist auch die T-Com nicht, ist aber so.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Hätte noch zwei Fragen. Das sind ja 2 LAN Anschlüsse. Wozu benötigt man denn den zweiten und könnte ich auch theoretisch ohne Router direkt per LAN Kabel an meinem PC anschließen?


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2020)

Möglich das man ein Duplexkabel zum APL gezogen hat, in dem Fall bringt dir der zweite Port nichts. Kann aber auch sein, dass der Port zum nächsten Raum geht(falls dort auch eine Dose ist)
Den Rechner kannst du nicht direkt an den Port anschließen der zum APL geht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Möglich das man ein Duplexkabel zum APL gezogen hat, in dem Fall bringt dir der zweite Port nichts. Kann aber auch sein, dass der Port zum nächsten Raum geht(falls dort auch eine Dose ist)
> Den Rechner kannst du nicht direkt an den Port anschließen der zum APL geht.


Doch, wenn man im PC ein DSL-Modem verbaut (gab es z.B. als FritzCard DSL), geht das. Aber dann müsste dieser PC Routing betreiben und immer laufen, damit andere PCs auch ins Internet können.


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Doch, wenn man im PC ein DSL-Modem verbaut (gab es z.B. als FritzCard DSL), geht das. Aber dann müsste dieser PC Routing betreiben und immer laufen, damit andere PCs auch ins Internet können.


Ich bin jetzt mal nicht vom 0,01 % Fall ausgegangen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (24. Dezember 2020)

Okay, alles klar, danke für die Antworten und den Input. Hab einiges gelernt heute.


----------

